

Who are the finest UK design and dev companies... - mikmo

It looks like we've got a big customer to buy in to our iPad (and other touchscreen device) based system for them. It will be an on device app but will reguarly look to a central system for updates of data. I don't think you'll need specifics as my question is simply this:<p>The budget is solid - who would you recommend we speak to for the best quality design, service and underlying development? It needs to be beautiful, functional and easy to maintain and update.<p>There will likely be a regular flow of work after this initial contract so someone with a UK presence, even if they manage development off shore, is key.<p><i></i> It'll be a series of large projects and lumpy so don't think a one man band could offer the service we need <i></i>
======
Peroni
Check out <http://www.makeitdigital.co.uk/>

London based design & development start-up. They are getting involved in a lot
of iOS work particularly for the iPad. They've recently completed an amazing
augmented reality app for a UK business that looks spectacular. Some top
quality devs & designers working there too.

If you want me to introduce you to their tech director or founder then email
me, my address is in my profile.

------
kgutteridge
Heres a few UK based companies who can handle both the design and development
of iOS applications

<http://www.intohand.com> (Disclaimer I founded this company 5 years ago)
<http://www.futureplatforms.com> <http://www.futureworkshops.com/>

------
r4vik
Mint Digital are pretty hot at this sort of stuff. They usually do stuff for
TV companies, but have done a lot of work for web campaigns too. Really
interactive sexy stuff. <http://mintdigital.com>

(I have no affiliation with them)

------
ivanbernat
Kyan Media[1] looks nice, Toggle[2] is another example.

\- <http://kyanmedia.com/our-work>

\- <http://www.toggle.uk.com/>

------
atomicdog
Wow... a blank canvas for design companies to promote themselves.

------
revorad
A friend of mine works for MadeByMany and they sound pretty awesome -
<http://madebymany.com/>

~~~
mikmo
They look great - straight onto the short list!

------
mikmo
Hey Pete, I'd like a single company for ease. Or at least a design company who
quote all in and handle the dev relationship.

------
petewailes
Are you looking for a single company, or would you rather the design work be
abstracted from the development?

------
charlesdm
Can you share an email address?

~~~
mikmo
michael at napa-solutions dot co uk

------
urbanjunkie
If there's a strong social component to this project (either in the app
itself, or in the business design), then you should consider Headshift:
<http://headshift.com>

